
Ask HN: Starting machine learning? Books, videos and other resources - sergiotapia
I want to start learning about machine learning.<p>I&#x27;m a seasoned software developer, worked with things like C#, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Elixir throughout the years.<p>Never touched machine learning, but eager to get started.<p>How would you recommend a developer start diving into machine learning?<p>Any paid for video resources or books?
======
ramblenode
Two that I have enjoyed:

1\. "Machine Learning" \- Murphy

It's a classic and a rigorous introduction to the subject. It focuses on
theory over implementation so it's more for developing a principled
understanding of machine learning fundamentals than for getting you up to
speed with modern tools necessary for solving real problems.

2\. "Neural Networks and Deep Learning" \- Nielson

This is a free online book that is very accessible and engaging. It covers
basic theory and implements examples in Python.

------
w3clan
Do you know about Coursera Machine Learning Course:-
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

------
vanboxel
I created a video course aimed at ML enthusiasts with software experience. It
introduces Google's TensorFlow library, walks through code examples, and tries
intuitively explain some of the statistics. [https://www.packtpub.com/big-
data-and-business-intelligence/...](https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-
business-intelligence/deep-learning-tensorflow-video)

But I also agree with other posters that you should study fundamental
statistics first.

------
throw_away_777
Start by learning statistics. [http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/)

------
rockdiesel
Here's a few resources:

Free Machine Learning Books: [https://hackerlists.com/free-machine-learning-
books/](https://hackerlists.com/free-machine-learning-books/)

Beginner Machine Learning Courses: [https://hackerlists.com/beginner-ml-
courses/](https://hackerlists.com/beginner-ml-courses/)

Tensorflow Resources - [https://hackerlists.com/tensorflow-
resources/](https://hackerlists.com/tensorflow-resources/)

------
f0under
Came here to ask the same question. I'm a seasoned dev and UX designer. Really
interested in where i can use design thinking with machine learning and needed
a few starting points.

Besides tutorials and books, are there friendly communities for novices? Any
interesting libraries to jump start projects?

------
rayalez
I have just created an article where I have collected the best AI resources I
could find:

[http://blog.digitalmind.io/post/artificial-intelligence-
reso...](http://blog.digitalmind.io/post/artificial-intelligence-resources)

------
guessmyname

        Machine Learning Recipes with Josh Gordon
        A series of videos baked by Google Developers' YouTube channel
        https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOU2XLYxmsIIuiBfYad6rFYQU_jL2ryal

------
1_listerine_pls
Check Udacity, Coursera and Edx.

Andrew Ng's course is a nice one.

